# Im new to AT!!!



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys. Im a newbie to AT. My dad is on all the time. Hes rkjtg. I just started and i was wonderin if anyone cud help me out and be my AT friend


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

WELCOME!! yeah, everyone is friendly here, if you need anything just shoot me a private message.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to AT


:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

welcome, and if u need or have any questions please send one of us a private message and we will help you out.
Clint


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome. PM any of us if you have a question.


----------



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thx guys. I definately will if i have any ?s


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if your a turkey hunter be sure to sign up for the contest we will be having, its lots of fun.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome! AT is awesome.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sup

its good to see some new faces around here


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT :shade:


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

welcome to AT!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> if your a turkey hunter be sure to sign up for the contest we will be having, its lots of fun.


ya definitely, it is usually pretty fun, and there might be a prize if I can get somebody that owns some sort of company to give away a free prize since I tried for the deer contest but I couldn't get anybody to give away a prize, and I can't afford to go and buy stuff for the winners. But ya there might be a cool prize in store for the team that wins!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey r u eating SUPper? hahaha jk!


N7709K said:


> Sup
> 
> its good to see some new faces around here


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> hey r u eating SUPper? hahaha jk!


wow Clint. corny much?

lol


anyways. Welcome to AT


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huntergal111 said:


> wow Clint. corny much?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


thats what i was thinkin too :lol3:


----------

